# Hébergement (FR) sau Hosting (UK) în Română



## hersko1

Bună,
In contextul de "hébergement de données", "data hosting", care ar putea fi echivalentul în Română ?


----------



## danielstan

Salut,

O traducere mot a mot ar fi "găzduire de date" sau "găzduire a datelor", dar mie îmi sună ciudat. 
Nu am întâlnit până acum termenul acesta tradus în românește, iar acum că ai întrebat am căutat pe Google și tot ce am găsit e relativ la 
_web hosting_, tradus ca "găzduire web":
Găzduire web - Wikipedia

Ca idee, în general termenii americani din domeniul informaticii sunt folosiți în română fără traducere, adică în varianta originală, căci astfel se evita tot felul de confuzii...

De exemplu nu am întâlnit niciodata _mouse _tradus ca "șoarece", foarte rar l-am întâlnit tradus ca "șoricel".


----------



## farscape

Din punct de vedere tehnic, întâlnim mai des servicii găzduite pe rețea/Internet/web (data centre hosting, web hosting, cloud hosting) și mai rar data hosting, care ar pute fi considerat ca un cloud data storage (stocare de date pe cloud).

Lăsînd deoparte engleza, limba română este amibivalentă și încă se străduie să combine termenii tehnici românești cu cei englezi, vezi aici și aici (găzduire pe un server / web hosting). Am putea spune că termenul de găzduire pentru hosting (sevicii) e relative uzitat in informatică,  dar termenii din engleză sunt folosiți pentru specificitate: web hosting, domain hosting, virtual private hosting, etc.

Mi se pare interesantă o definiție parțială din prima resursă citată: “Dedicated hosting înseamnă alocarea unei platforme server exclusiv catre un client, împreună cu sistemul de operare (...), conectivitate IP și furnizare de suport tehnic.” Cu alte cuvinte hosting ar pute fi _alocarea unei platforme/server pentru un serviciu, cu acces la IP_.

Deși îmi dau seama că majoritatea utilizatorilor e cea care dictează cel mai ades direcția în care evoluează limba, personal subscriu la opiniile unora ca George Pruteanu și Andrei Pleșu care pledează pentru folosirea termenilor românești, în măsura în care nu avem nevoie de o frază ca să descriem un termen tehnic de unul sau două cuvinte.

Ghid: Web hostingul pe înţelesul tuturor


----------



## irinet

Bună/ Hi,
'Data hosting' can be  _colocare de date, _


----------

